# RCBS Chargemaster auto dispense issue/problem



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just wanted to post this on a public forum so that others searching on the interweb can find a solution as I wasnt able to and RCBS didnt have any good advice. I had a brand new RCBS chargemaster and the auto dispense mode would not work except for 1 out of 20 times. I called RCBS and they agreed it was broke as I had done everything correctly for the auto mode such that it would automatically dispense once the pan is returned to the unit. I returned it to them, they replaced it with a new one and same problem. I was using the Lyman funnel pan, which is plastic and much lighter than the metal RCBS pan. In tinkering around with it it was working fine with the metal pan 100% of the time. So, it was since the Lyman pan was so much lighter. So, I just glued a quarter on the bottom of the funnel pan and it has worked fine since. I just had another guy on an FB reloading forum with the same issue. Hopefully this helps someone else with the same issue.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Having the built in funnel on the pan is way nice.
I glued a washer to the bottom of mine. I figured it was a weight issue as well.
Have you done any of the mods, like a straw to help with over dumping or reprogramming to dispense powder faster?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

MIne was working pretty well already as I primarily use extruded powders, RL15, RL19, Varget, H4350, etc. I have been so involved in the cartridge collection that I havent used it much in the last two months. I did get the straw in there and seemed to work, of course, that seemed to work pretty well before. Seems like it is the other kinds of powders that it struggles with the most. NOw that it auto dispenses I am pretty happy with it, pretty quick dispense and pretty accurate, way more accurate than the HOrnady I had previously.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I've been happy enough with it I haven't done anything. 
I think I'll try the straw thing though. 
Can't believe I managed without it after I got it going.


----------



## Solist (Sep 6, 2012)

I had the exact same problem as well. Using a Lyman funnel pan as well like:








If you do not wish to put the washer on the Lyman pan, or do not wish to have any metal that can gain magnetism around the scale. Then the RCBS funnel pan will work, like: 








I would say it is pretty lame that the weight difference is so minute and yet will render the device useless when it comes to auto dispensing. 
But like mtnrunner260 said "Can't believe I managed without it after I got it going."


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I bought a brand new Chargemaster as soon as they hit the market. For whatever reason it sat in the basement unopened for a number of years. I was perfectly content with the way I was charging my rounds, and personally reloading wasn't all that appealing to me, so the thing just sat there.

My son-in-law got a Chargemaster. I used it and I have to say, I was impressed. But the dispenser flipped out after about 1200 rounds. He called RCBS and found the electronic thingies aren't under the same great warranty as RCBS's other stuff. Frustrated he pulled the dispenser off the scale and just used the scale. (Electronic scales are so much faster and just as accurate as those scales the Greeks invented in 545 B.C.)

So I broke down and took my NOS Chargemaster out and set it up. I charged less than 10 rounds and it shot craps. Brand new, out-of-the-box!! Screwed up so bad the scale wouldn't work if it was hooked up with the dispenser, just like my son-in-law's did.

I called RCBS, twice, and was put on hold for a long time both times. The last time I was on hold until my phone battery died. Rumor has it the lastest ones don't have the problems the earlier ones had. I'm not so sure that's true from what I'm hearing.

That's where I'm at with the dispenser. I hear RCBS has some exchange program for the Chargemaster. I need to take care of it and try the dispenser one more time.

As far as the electronic scales go, they are the only way to go and I've been using them at work and for sausage making for quite some time. I still use the scale and the pan that came with the Chargemaster and cross-check the calibration with other electronic scales and a separate set calibration weights. 

.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

For what it's worth, I bought a charge master about 18 months ago and LOVE it. Way better than the crap hornady scale I was using before. I occasionally get a bad charge, but nothing more than .1 over.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I bought a brand new Chargemaster as soon as they hit the market. For whatever reason it sat in the basement unopened for a number of years. I was perfectly content with the way I was charging my rounds, and personally reloading wasn't all that appealing to me, so the thing just sat there.
> 
> My son-in-law got a Chargemaster. I used it and I have to say, I was impressed. But the dispenser flipped out after about 1200 rounds. He called RCBS and found the electronic thingies aren't under the same great warranty as RCBS's other stuff. Frustrated he pulled the dispenser off the scale and just used the scale. (Electronic scales are so much faster and just as accurate as those scales the Greeks invented in 545 B.C.)
> 
> ...


After unsuccessfully trying to get some help from RCBS on replacement/repair of my Chargemaster I "bit the bullet" and ordered a new one from Cabela's.

Got it, plugged her in and the "1" "2" and "3" keys don't work; brand new out of the box. What a pain in the ass.

.


----------

